# Dcc system?



## Jensen50 (Nov 17, 2012)

Had a DC system and had to take down for a couple years to make room for a relative. Now I am putting it back up. What a DCC system which should I buy? I have a 10 x 10 layout out with middle cut out. Will any brand of DCC loco work with every system? Which is best system with stationary equipment?
I have two separate tracks. One will have a yard and maybe someday have a turnabout. Want lots of scenery with lights also.
Thanks for suggestions! Jensen50


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Please do not make duplicate post.
But here is a duplicate answer. 

Well that is the Biggest question in all of DCC. We really need More information about what you plan to do with the layout. 

I went with the Digitrax Super Chief, but that dose not mean that it is the right one for you. 

All most all DCC decoders will work with any DCC command system. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I removed your duplicate thread, please post one thread for a topic.

Thanks.


----------

